

Startup Quote: Dave McClure, founder, 500 Startups - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/4064358646

======
raychancc
Design is more important than technology in most consumer applications.

\- Dave McClure (@davemcclure)

<http://startupquote.com/post/4064358646>

